# Question on Lowering my 86' Z31



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Im about to lower my Z31 soon [ 2-3 weeks or so ] after I save a little bit of money, and was going to purchase the ST [ Suspension Techniques ] Springs for my car to lower it as well as give it a stiffer ride. But I read on this Page over at Z31 http://www.z31.com/springsshocks.shtml and it says "If you get harder springs you also need firmer shocks to hold the springs."

Well the ST Springs will lower my car 1 inch, as well as make my suspension from 136/140 [ Front/Back ] to 200/226 [ Front/Back ] weight. 

Will I need to correct my camber if the drop is only 1 inch?
Can I just keep stock camber, and how bad will my camber be?

Also do I need new shocks cause it states that the stock shocks cant hold stiffer springs.

Im confused, someone please help.

Any pics as well of cars with ST springs? 
Thanks again.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes you need new shocks. Putting performance springs on stock struts/shocks is simply stupid. The spring rates are more then the stock struts and shocks can handle. Get either the Tokico Illuminas or the Blisten struts and shocks. 

As far as camber it seems to depend on the condition of the car. Some need to have the camber modification done http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.adjustable.camber.shtml


Some cars though don't need to have the camber fixed; it just depends on the car.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

holy....

If I bought everythign and needed new camber, there is simply NO WAY of me being able to do that "custom" mod, its a "buy it" or dont touch it type of thing, especially when ive never seen a welder in my life. :fluffy:


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> holy....
> 
> If I bought everythign and needed new camber, there is simply NO WAY of me being able to do that "custom" mod, its a "buy it" or dont touch it type of thing, especially when ive never seen a welder in my life. :fluffy:


pay someone to do it, or live with the camber. ST springs on my 85 gave me 2.5-3 degrees of camber. I'm sure replacing the bushings would've helped it out a little though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I would take it somewhere and have it done then if you can't weld. You might not have the problem it doesn't always occur it seems to just be dependant on the condition of the car. I wouldn't try living with to much camber out back it will kill your tires and it can hurt performance.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will have a picture of my car done-- hopefully in like a couple weeks or whenever I get the time to do everything at once.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im doing the suspension tech springs by the way-- with tokico illuminas.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm not convinced of the longevity of the Illuminas. Anyway, I'd sooner spend the money on the Bilsteins and not worry about getting them dialed in right. Because you can really screw up the cars handling dialing in the wrong settings on the Illuminas.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The illuminas are pretty good. I finally think I have decided to go with them. Todd where did you get yours from and how much. I can pick up Blistens for about 430 and illuminas for about 400. If you don't mind me asking how much you had to spend.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The illuminas are pretty good. I finally think I have decided to go with them. Todd where did you get yours from and how much. I can pick up Blistens for about 430 and illuminas for about 400. If you don't mind me asking how much you had to spend.



Heh...I got a full set of illuminas for $200, good luck finding them that cheap


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just went with the ole Tokico's. The non-adjustable bolt ins.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I just went with the ole Tokico's. The non-adjustable bolt ins.


what are you doing for springs?? If you are using The ST's you at least need Illuminas to handle that strong spring rate...If not you'll have bad results.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> what are you doing for springs?? If you are using The ST's you at least need Illuminas to handle that strong spring rate...If not you'll have bad results.


Not everyone goes the ST route.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not convinced of the longevity of the Illuminas. Anyway, I'd sooner spend the money on the Bilsteins and not worry about getting them dialed in right. Because you can really screw up the cars handling dialing in the wrong settings on the Illuminas.


bilsteins also can be rebuilt to whatever spec you want. :thumbup: 

I've got over 30k miles on the ones in my SS, so they seem to hold up pretty well.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> bilsteins also can be rebuilt to whatever spec you want. :thumbup:
> 
> I've got over 30k miles on the ones in my SS, so they seem to hold up pretty well.


Just that a couple people I have talked to had shock "blowouts" with the Illuminas, perhaps this was because of bad roads or maybe a defective shock. However, I've heard absolutely nothing bad about the Bilsteins, so that's the way I may go.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> what are you doing for springs?? If you are using The ST's you at least need Illuminas to handle that strong spring rate...If not you'll have bad results.



Try stock springs


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I just went with the ole Tokico's. The non-adjustable bolt ins.


Do you get clunking noises in the front? Or did you swap to a pair of NA strut housings?

The non adjustable Tokico shocks are made for the NAs. The Illuminas are made for the turbos. The strut housings are physically bigger on the turbo cars. Not by much, but enough.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

whats everyones thoughts on these tokico's good deal are they for turbo or n/a

Tokicos


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

turboZX said:


> whats everyones thoughts on these tokico's good deal are they for turbo or n/a
> 
> Tokicos


 Why don't you e-mail or call and ask.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

those look like blues with tokico springs...so NA.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I'm not convinced of the longevity of the Illuminas. Anyway, I'd sooner spend the money on the Bilsteins and not worry about getting them dialed in right. Because you can really screw up the cars handling dialing in the wrong settings on the Illuminas.


and they hurt your kidneys if theyre set too high, I like them, theyre overkill for what I need them for, but so is foam injection in the frame


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> The illuminas are pretty good. I finally think I have decided to go with them. Todd where did you get yours from and how much. I can pick up Blistens for about 430 and illuminas for about 400. If you don't mind me asking how much you had to spend.


I ended up spending about 3 something on them, I get them at a discount through my shop so I didnt mind spending the money on something with that much overkill. Never know when you may want to take a Stop Sign at 50 miles an hour on the way to work


----------

